# When does UPS start to deliver?



## UVLaser (May 14, 2005)

I ask that because I am watching a package in the tracking thingy that UPS has online. And it arrived to the closest UPS facility near me. But it arrived at 1:25 A.M./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif So does this mean that it is going to come early in the morning or some time in the afternoon?

Thanks by the tons /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Thertel (May 14, 2005)

Ussually comes down to what "service" type the shipper selected. If they selected one of the guaranteed delivery times such as 8am or 1030am then it will leave on the first trucks out of the door. The other factor is if you happen to be along a normal route for one of these early deliveries, as that can greatly increase early delivery. I've found most UPS stations i've used start running at between 4-430am

Thomas


----------



## 357 (May 14, 2005)

Around here, "Next Day" delivers at 9 a.m. 

"2nd Day" or "Ground" deliver between 6 p.m. and 7 p.m.


----------



## Marty Weiner (May 15, 2005)

I've had many UPS packages show "Out For Delivery" at 5 AM from the Palm Springs station (about 25 miles away) and not have delivery until 7 - 7:30 PM. 

My driver has a very long day and looks pretty worn out by the time he gets to my house.


----------



## 357 (May 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Marty Weiner said:*
I've had many UPS packages show "Out For Delivery" at 5 AM from the Palm Springs station (about 25 miles away) and not have delivery until 7 - 7:30 PM. 

My driver has a very long day and looks pretty worn out by the time he gets to my house. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here, except here it shows "Out for Delivery" at 3 a.m., and if its 2nd day or ground I get the packages between 6 and 7 p.m.


----------

